
IBM I: The Most Amazing IBM Product You’ve Never Heard Of - WorksOfBarry
https://www.eweek.com/innovation/ibm-i-the-most-amazing-ibm-product-you-ve-never-heard-of
======
wesley83
I totally agree.

